# Contessa 26 for $3900?!?



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

In my local Craigslist. Should I even bother to go look? It's gotta be a piece of crap right? I wasn't planning on buying a big boat until next year at the earliest, but if I go look at this boat and it's solid I would have to buy it.


----------



## Livinondreams (Feb 26, 2008)

They do pop up for a good price every now and then. I found one for 1000 and in 3 weeks I will hopefully own it. If its in good shape and you decide your ready to get another boat then go for it, those contessa's will take you wherever you need to go,as long as you don't mind a somewhat small cabin


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Livin, so is it a Contessa that you have decided upon? If so, do they have an inboard or outboard motor? What kind of shape is it in? For 1g hiring a surveyor might not even be worth it (not that you said you were). What kind of shape is it in? I think your plans are great and i wish i had done the same thing at your age.


----------



## sanjuanderer (Jan 5, 2007)

Contessa 26 is a $10000 boat in my neck of the woods 
$3900, makes you wonder!


----------



## Livinondreams (Feb 26, 2008)

sourtherncross, the inboard was removed and replaced with an outboard. The boat seems to be in fair condition. Interior is kinda trashed,but it seems externally sound. I am not sure if I should get it surveyed or not, afterall it is only 1,000. It doesn't have any sails with it, so I am gonna need to get those. As long as everything goes as planned, I should be a proud boat owner within 4 weeks!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It is definitely worth taking a look at... sometimes it is a boat being sold by the family of a sailor and they don't know what the boat is worth. Sometimes the boat is just in rouch shape cosmetically and all it needs is a good cleaning. 

A Contessa 26 is an excellent small bluewater boat. They're very solid boats and have few areas of concern since IIRC they were made with solid decks and hulls--so core delamination isn't an issue.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

It's a good way to spend a Saturday morning. Go look.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Livinondreams said:


> sourtherncross, the inboard was removed and replaced with an outboard. The boat seems to be in fair condition. Interior is kinda trashed,but it seems externally sound. I am not sure if I should get it surveyed or not, afterall it is only 1,000. It doesn't have any sails with it, so I am gonna need to get those. As long as everything goes as planned, I should be a proud boat owner within 4 weeks!


Good for you -- and a nice choice too.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Living--

even though the boat is only a $1000...get a survey. It would give you a very good starting plan for what needs to be upgraded/repaired/replaced and what can be ignored to start with.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I emailed the guy, It's everything I want except standing headroom, but I can overlook that for a boat with the reputation of a Contessa. 

Sailingdog, I believe I read in John Vigor's book (20 small boats yada yada) that it has a balsa core on deck, it's something I may have surveyed.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

EmKay--

IIRC, the older boats were solid decks, and the later boats were cored decks. I don't know what years the decks were cored. You should get a survey in any case.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> In my local Craigslist. Should I even bother to go look? It's gotta be a piece of crap right? I wasn't planning on buying a big boat until next year at the earliest, but if I go look at this boat and it's solid I would have to buy it.


Nice boats to go out and sail in. Seaworthy design, but you may find it just a little TOO seaworthy for your needs. These boats do not have sliding companionway hatch covers - the deck has a bit of a camber over the companionway, but it is solid. (It has the same arrangement as your Siren).

They are nice boats, but they are purpose-built "niche" boats. Resale will not be as easy as some other boats. If you are looking seriously at this genre also look at Folkboats, the Cape Dory 25, Pearson Triton, etc.

If you're going to be sailing on the Great Lakes, it would be a good idea to get a boat that has been designed for the light airs in the region. Think C&C, CS, Mirage, Tanzer, Northern, Catalina (Tall Rigs), Beneteau, etc. Contessas were designed and built to sail safely on the oceans.

Chances are that you'll be buying something else in the future, so if you buy a popular boat in good condition, and keep it in good condition, then it will be a lot easier to sell than something less well-known. Don't discount the more common boats - there are some very good reasons that so many of them have been sold.

Good Luck ! 

Check here: boat for sale


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"sourtherncross, the inboard was removed and replaced with an outboard."
Well, there's a $10,000 price difference. Maybe $5k for a used one and your own labor, but a huge difference. That kind of job usually throws the boat well out of balance, makes it hobbyhorse badly in any kind of weather, to say the least. No sails also is a difference, although many used boats need sails anyhow. The question is, since you now know the boat was either owned by a butcher, or someone with a zero maintenance budget, what else may be wrong with it. Be VERY careful, if there are structural problems of any kind, if it needs rigging, lifelines, the mast or boom...It could easily be cheaper to buy a $10,000 boat which has a working engine and all the pieces included with it.

OTOH maybe you've got a bargain--good luck either way!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just read the rest of the posts here...


> sourtherncross, the inboard was removed and replaced with an outboard.


 This is not good for a boat with this hull shape.


> The boat seems to be in fair condition. Interior is kinda trashed,but it seems externally sound. I am not sure if I should get it surveyed or not, afterall it is only 1,000. It doesn't have any sails with it, so I am gonna need to get those. As long as everything goes as planned, I should be a proud boat owner within 4 weeks!


I hate to be a wet blanket here, but this is not a $1,000.00 boat. This is a $1,000.00 hull. You need sails, an inboard, instrumentation, safety equipment and extensive interior joiner work. You should be comparing this to other things on the market in the 25 to 35K range, because that is what it is going to cost you to bring the boat back up to snuff.

Check out:

Contessa 26 1975 
Main, jib, genoa, storm jib, adjustable reaching pole. Two anchors chain, Autohelm 1000. Diesel inboard. Equipped for cruising. Halyards to cockpit. Cockpit cushions. Masthead and decklights. Full head and holding tank. Little used Bombardier inflatable. A solid boat built for ocean work. 
CDN $5,500 firm 
(416) 567-2438 evening 
E-mail: [email protected]

****************************

Alberg 22 
5hp Honda 4-stroke, very low hours. Lots of sails including spinnaker. Knotmeter, compass, depth, VHF, autohelm, cradle. Cozy interior features sink, icebox, head, berths for four. Very stable pocket cruiser with great reputation. She's got the prettiest lines on the dock. 
CDN $4,800 obo 
(905) 547-7747 
E-mail: [email protected]

****************************
Picasa Web Albums - John - Alberg 22 Solace

****************************

Bayfield 23/25 1974 
Recent main & 150% genoa plus original sails, Simplicitie furling, rebuilt inboard, 2 new Beckson opening ports. Shoal draft. Good Boat needs new home. Lying Lake Nipissing. 
CDN $8,500 obo 
(705) 752-1296 evening 
(705) 752-4342 X226 day 
E-mail: [email protected]

****************************
Bristol 29 Sailboat 
A boat in need of mainly cosmetic work, but a real bargain at $4,500 OBO. Gray Marine 4cyl engine, runs well, the boat sails and handles well.

(519) 542-4869 
E-mail: [email protected]

****************************
C&C 24 1977 
Fun Racer/Cruiser in good condition with many upgrades. New main, spinnaker, 3 headsails, 9.9hp Johnson, cradle, VHF and more. Ready to sail. Must See. Photos available. 
CDN $6,500 obo 
(416) 695-2923 evening 
(416) 360-1777 x3490 day 
E-mail: [email protected]

C&C 24 1983 
Complete new interior, fast and comfortable. 
CDN $3,000 
(705) 333-1567 
E-mail: [email protected]

C&C 24 Northern 1974 
9.9 Seahorse, four sails, head, hull work 2007, with cradle. Lots of fun, easy to sail. Storage available. 
CDN $5,200 neg 
(519) 753-0817 evening 
(519) 717-5431 day 
E-mail: [email protected]

C&C 25 1972 
Well maintained. Complete sailing package in very good condition. 7.5hp Mercury longshaft O/B. Single axle trailer. 5W solar charger, VHF radio, icebox, pumpout head. All rigging, sails and equipment in good condition. All safety gear included. For more information call Greg Stratychuk. 
CDN $11,300 
(905) 938-2428 day 
E-mail: [email protected]

C&C 25 1976 
This is a solid boat, great for both cruising & racing. Johnson outboard engine, spinnaker gear and more. Call South Shore Yachts (905)274-4340 Port Credit. 
CDN $9,000 
(905) 468-4340 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Web: Dealer of Bavaria Yachts, Contest Yachts and C&C Parts

**********************************
C&C 27 MK1 1971 
Red hull. Yanmar diesel. Two mains, three head sails, spinnaker, VHF, knot/log, depth. Oldie but goodie. Lying Parry Sound, ON. 
CDN $11,000 
(705) 342-9584 
E-mail: [email protected]

**********************************


----------



## Livinondreams (Feb 26, 2008)

There are 2 contessas circumnavigating now that have removed the inboards,and apparently some contessas came from the factory with an outboard engine. but I do see what you are saying,I will get it surveyed when I get home and we'll see just what I might be getting into.

Emkay- I just saw that ad for the contessa on the contessa website,words getting out


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If some came with factory outboards, don't assume that was the only change. It is very easy for the factory to rebalance the boat by adding or subtracting some ballast to compensate for the different engine--and you'd never know that from a casual look. The fact that two are circumnavigating doesn't mean the outboard balances the boat properly, it just means "anyone can do anything" provided the Gods are kind. I think we've all seen, or used, ancient blown out sails that "worked fine". And found out the incredible difference it makes when you have REAL sails up instead.[g]

The main reason to look carefully, is that IF the hull has damage, and IF the cost of repairs exceeds the value of the repaired boat, you may wind up with a very expensive derelict. In many states you can't just get rid of an old boat, it has to be sliced up and hauled away to a hazmat landfill--at an incredible price. It is not unknown for people in that position to say "Great Project Boat!" and try to sell it irresistably cheap, knowing that somewhere out there, someone will take it off their hands. And get stuck with a hole in the water.

So good hunting--but make haste slowly.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> If some came with factory outboards, don't assume that was the only change. It is very easy for the factory to rebalance the boat by adding or subtracting some ballast to compensate for the different engine--and you'd never know that from a casual look. The fact that two are circumnavigating doesn't mean the outboard balances the boat properly, it just means "anyone can do anything" provided the Gods are kind. I think we've all seen, or used, ancient blown out sails that "worked fine". And found out the incredible difference it makes when you have REAL sails up instead.[g]
> 
> The main reason to look carefully, is that IF the hull has damage, and IF the cost of repairs exceeds the value of the repaired boat, you may wind up with a very expensive derelict. In many states you can't just get rid of an old boat, it has to be sliced up and hauled away to a hazmat landfill--at an incredible price. It is not unknown for people in that position to say "Great Project Boat!" and try to sell it irresistably cheap, knowing that somewhere out there, someone will take it off their hands. And get stuck with a hole in the water.
> 
> So good hunting--but make haste slowly.


Good insight!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm going to look at this boat tomorrow, but not with a serious intention to buy it, unless it's spectacular, I will take some pictures and post them here, maybe someone else here would be interested. I am probably going to buy the o'day 192, the owner of that boat just sent me pics, and it looks like a decent boat for the money, it has more of what I need than the Mariner I was considering, like a more comfortable cockpit, a roomier cabin, and a keel (sort of)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

eMKay said:


> I'm going to look at this boat tomorrow, but not with a serious intention to buy it, unless it's spectacular, I will take some pictures and post them here, maybe someone else here would be interested. I am probably going to buy the o'day 192, the owner of that boat just sent me pics, and it looks like a decent boat for the money, it has more of what I need than the Mariner I was considering, like a more comfortable cockpit, a roomier cabin, and a keel (sort of)


Moving from the Siren to a 19 footer doesn't seem much of a move.... maybe have another good look at Sailormann's list above.

The others' points about the Contessa are well taken - the "submarine" hatch that isn't really conducive to weekending and sheltered cruising would be hard to live with. They are bulletproof little cruisers - to be sure - and if this one checks out it could well be a bargain. If that's the type of boat you're really after.

Another good candidate for you at a similar market value would be a Ranger 26 - space, performance and better potential resale.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Faster said:


> Moving from the Siren to a 19 footer doesn't seem much of a move.... maybe have another good look at Sailormann's list above.


Maybe if you are not familiar with the specs of either boat. All those boats listed would be great 3rd boats, but the o'day would be a 2nd boat. I'm not really looking to buy a cruiser right now, just something a little better than the Siren.

The O'day 192 weighs double what the Siren weighs, has at least 2' more clearance from the cockpit seats to the boom, and has at least 6" more clearance from the cockpit floor to the seats. It will be a much different boat to sail, and a much more comfortable and stable boat to sail. Not to mention the fact that it's 10 years newer, comes with a large sail inventory, a real outboard, and costs $200 less than I just sold my Siren for.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

eMKay said:


> ....Not to mention the fact that it's 10 years newer, comes with a large sail inventory, a real outboard, and costs $200 less than I just sold my Siren for.


Now there's a good pattern to follow for all your future move ups! Well done.

True the Siren is a very smallish boat, and I can see your point for an interim move up. Best of luck!


----------



## hardalee22 (Nov 3, 2006)

eMKay said:


> I emailed the guy, It's everything I want except standing headroom, but I can overlook that for a boat with the reputation of a Contessa.
> 
> Sailingdog, I believe I read in John Vigor's book (20 small boats yada yada) that it has a balsa core on deck, it's something I may have surveyed.


You probably already know this, but tapping a rubber mallet over the deck will let you know if there are any soft spots. Also really look in the cabin for signs of water coming in. $1000 is a great price - if you have the skills and time to fix the boat - and a place to work on the boat.

Only other recommendation I have is to relax when you get to boat to give her the final inspection. Ask the owner if you can have 45 minutes alone and really look everything over. Check the keel bolts, look for cracks on the keel, inspect the thru hulls, rigging etc...

Good luck on the boat.


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

I answered a craigslist ad- there was no price given- Ultimately he just wanted the boat to be loved- It's a beautiful 1977 Camper Nicholson 31 with great rigging and a solid motor and I have very little in it. I had to work out some logistic problems for him as the boat was in Rock Hall and most of the gear was in Massachusettes but it was a small price to pay for this boat. 

Boats can be hard to sell- it's emotional, sometimes people just want it gone more than they want to get the fair value for it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A nicholson 31 is a pretty boat.  Fairly seaworthy too IIRC


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Pics, It's not a piece of crap, I looked at it, it's in good shape, if I were in a position to buy it, I would....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd say make on offer on the Contessa 26. I've sailed one for a couple of summers and they are great if you like sailing when others are running for cover. Small craft warnings will be your call to hit the lake, great fun. 

Ditch the inboard if money is an issue, an outboard will work but failed me in some rough stuff (long shaft needed) and had to sail off a lee shore (could have touched the rocks with a 10' pole!). Lots of good memories.

But if you want to race or do not like being the slow boat on those days when the fair weather brings out the fleet then it may not be love.


----------

